# Can you use wipes for dogs and cats on rabbits?



## 1357rabbitlover (Apr 15, 2012)

Just bought some wipes that are for dogs, puppies, cats and kittens. They are used to get rid of dirt on their faces and clean their bums.

However will these be safe to use on bunnies and baby bunnies to clean their bums, and their faces?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 15, 2012)

Im am not sure but i would assume so. Just Follow directions on the bag.


----------



## JimD (Apr 15, 2012)

If they're unscented and alcohol-free, then they should be okay to use on buns.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 15, 2012)

We use unscented baby wipes for 9 years now with no problems.


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 15, 2012)

I would think so :biggrin:


----------



## ArdenBunny (Apr 17, 2012)

I've kind of moved over to baby wipes (for my dogs). For some crazy reason the last few packages of wipes I have bought have been dried out. So I have just been using the baby wipes instead. Cheaper, too! :nod


----------

